# Blenders: which one to choose?



## Holly (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi, everybody! Urgently need your advice about purchasing new blender. I had Oster Rapid, it was making almost everything what I wanted: crushing ice, fruits and vegetables, making soups, smoothies, creams e. g., but, unfortunately, broke down (I don't know, may'cause of the small capacity). Have read a lot of articles, comparisons, forums, most advised me this Ninja topchoice.best/main-review/best-countertop-blenders. And OMG in 2 months it died(((((( Waiting for your useful recommendations! My family won't endure another corpse. Need something powerful, but not very expensive. Thank's a lot in advance!


----------



## daveb (Oct 27, 2015)

There are two kinds of blenders, VMix and the others. The upfront cost is high but after that you're done blender shopping forever. To save some coin the VMix website sells reconditioned units. They've also introduced a new model this year and you may find an older model substantially reduced.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 27, 2015)

I'd add, there are Vitamix/Blendtec blenders then all others. A reconditioned unit will save a little coin. If your looking for a blender to make frozen drinks a Blendtec is the way to go. Also, BT has a smaller footprint and more jar options. I also thing the jars/blades on the BT are easier to clean.


----------



## cheflivengood (Oct 27, 2015)

I've used Vita Prep 3 and waring xtreme. the warring will do everything the vp3 will at 80% the cost. I will give the Vita prep the edge in top design, for water tightness, never leaks...once the raptors get a little older they are not as snug.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 27, 2015)

My vote is for the vitamix, have one myself and love it. One of the reasons I decided on a VM was the tamper which helps with very thick stuff like nut butters and ultra frozen smoothies. Afaik, the others don't have it?


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 27, 2015)

Variable speed Vitamix.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 27, 2015)

+1 Variable speed is a real positive / Costco (if u r based in US) online has very good pricing but u may want to wait a month for the inevitable Holiday Season 'deals' as well


ThEoRy said:


> Variable speed Vitamix.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 27, 2015)

I concur with the variable speed vitamix. Not sure I they still make the only two speed one, but still. Even though I mostly start mine on Lo then quickly turn variable to 10, then put in High, i wouldn't want to give up variable. I cringe every time I hear the sound when I've forgotten to make sure the High override is back to variable and start out at max


----------



## panda (Oct 27, 2015)

Blenders break because people don't use them right
if you need durable then gotta shell put for vitmamix, but those can be burnt out as well if abuses.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been pretty happy with my VMIX, but I am surprised how quickly it overheats.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 28, 2015)

Go big or go home baby...VitaMix XL.


----------



## rdor (Oct 28, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> I've been pretty happy with my VMIX, but I am surprised how quickly it overheats.



my understanding is that it has to be run at high speed so the fan cools it properly.


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 28, 2015)

Vitamix vote.


----------



## Cashn (Oct 28, 2015)

I got Vitamix 7500 after going back and forth about the price, after a week of smoothies and a couple of sauces the price was quickly forgotten.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 28, 2015)

Here's a good article on high performance blenders. As you can see the difference isn't cut and dry. I'll say that given the BT and Vita perform nearly identical, cleaning and storage could be the differentiating factor. The Vitamin looks like a monster next to the BT Home series too. I've got over +3000 cycles and it sounds as strong as it did from day one. 

http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/12/...uipment-breville-vitamix-blendtec-review.html


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 28, 2015)

Vitamix


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 28, 2015)

I've used the same vitaprep hard for three years. It's really hard to wear one out.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 28, 2015)

At my last place I pureed literally hundreds of gallons of soups and sauces, and ground who the **** knows how many spices, and the Vitamix just kept going. Never used a blendtec, so can't speak on it. Could honestly care less about cleanup and footprint (no offense Mucho), as long as it has the power and longevity. And yeah, the stir stick (or Big Black Dildo as we called it in my old kitchen) is very useful as well.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Oct 28, 2015)

cheflivengood said:


> I've used Vita Prep 3 and waring xtreme. the warring will do everything the vp3 will at 80% the cost. I will give the Vita prep the edge in top design, for water tightness, never leaks...once the raptors get a little older they are not as snug.


I have used a number of waring processors and blenders in my time... The blenders seemed to hold up just OK. Every single one I've used has had some kind of problem, which suggests that while they may stand up to a few years of commercial abuse there's something lacking in the quality of the build or materials.


----------



## cheflivengood (Oct 28, 2015)

spoiledbroth said:


> I have used a number of waring processors and blenders in my time... The blenders seemed to hold up just OK. Every single one I've used has had some kind of problem, which suggests that while they may stand up to a few years of commercial abuse there's something lacking in the quality of the build or materials.



Ya vita is better made, but if you're not a professional the price is a bigger factor over being able to run it all day everyday for 10 years. I got my warring xtremes (3.5HP)for my restaurant for $365 compared to the quoted $485 for VP3(3HP).


----------



## lancep (Oct 28, 2015)

There is also this, which claims to have a superior solution. 
http://gizmodo.com/a-tilted-blender-promises-to-make-your-smoothies-actual-1713498875

I and my relatives have Vitamixes and have been happy with them, though I can't say we use them very hard or take advantage of their capabilities.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 28, 2015)

cheflivengood said:


> Ya vita is better made, but if you're not a professional the price is a bigger factor over being able to run it all day everyday for 10 years. I got my warring xtremes (3.5HP)for my restaurant for $365 compared to the quoted $485 for VP3(3HP).



I ordered a waring xtreme for my current spot, primarily just for smoothies. Eating BBQ all day is nowhere near the heaven one might think it is... All that being said, the waring severely lacks the puree power that the vitamix offers IMO.


----------



## panda (Oct 28, 2015)

vitamix is ultimate, but seems a bit overkill for home use if you ask me.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 28, 2015)

panda said:


> vitamix is ultimate, but seems a bit overkill for home use if you ask me.



You do realize who rolls on this forum Sun?


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 28, 2015)

My vote goes to Vitamix. Even their factory reconditioned units come with a 5 yr warranty and their new ones come with a 7 yr warranty. I bought a reconditioned standard unit, CIA labeled, and it looked brand new. A nice thing about buying directly from Vitamix is they offer a couple of interest free payment plans if you don't want to shell out the full price all at once.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 28, 2015)

I remember when I bought my vitamix like 4-5 years ago that someone from the store was taking a call from a commercial juice/smoothie bar that their Waring Pro unit was shutting off during use, not good if that's you're business model. I thought the Waring Pro looked cool with the SS NSF container and the dome around it (for sound I imagine?) but the lack of "the dildo" and the unsavoury experience I overheard helped reaffirm the vitamix. No regrets.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Oct 28, 2015)

Soooo, VitaMix blenders??? I always though Thomas Keller just sold out when he pimps them in his cookbook written for Sonoma Williams (who sell VitaMix by the way). Are they so good I should try one?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 28, 2015)

I remember the first time I saw the demo at Costco I said "there's no effin way I'm paying $500 (CAD at the time) for a blender".

Well after the folks bought one and I experienced it firsthand, I paid $600 (at the time, also in CAD) and got the SS finish and the CIA version. Also got some extra containers.

I've learned the vitamix is a lot more than a blender, you can do the nut butters and soups too. I wouldn't want a performance blender unless it had the tamper, not sure how you'd deal with thick stuff getting pushed up the sides.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 28, 2015)

You stop it and scrape it down with a spoon, which is what I do now since the dishwashers lost/threw away/I don't really want to know the butt plug.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 28, 2015)

Clever workaround, but it wouldn't work too well for the nut butters I've made. It's far too thick and I'm using the tamper like crazy (could insert some crude innuendos here lol). Unusually stop and completely stir everything at least once. I have a dedicated 1L container for this and it's usually about half full, still haven't ever made it shut off even doing consecutive batches.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 29, 2015)

Cleary the people that have chimed into this thread haven't used a BT so their recommendations have to be taken for what they are. The BT doesn't come with a plunger cause it doesn't need one. You've seen BT blenders in use at hundreds of juice bars across the globe, none of the bartenders are futzing with black dildo, cause the machine doesn't need one. Its because the BT uses a novel blade and jar configuration. The VM is powerful but the jar/blade hasn't been updated since blenders were invented. 

I'm not saying that I don't get frozen cavitation once in a while. I just shut the machine off and use a rubber spatula to push the food back down and add more liquid. A plunger isn't going to stop frozen cavitation either. 

Some may not be so concerned about foot print or counter space in a large kitchen, but in a home kitchen, the small foot print makes getting the blender out and storing it much more friendly.

Their both great blenders, I'd like to see any non-biased review that contradicts that.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 29, 2015)

panda said:


> vitamix is ultimate, but seems a bit overkill for home use if you ask me.



i might be the homiest of the homecooks. (note..i didnt say homliest )

i felt this way, and bought the Breville that ATK suggested. i use it for enchilada sauces, soups..smoothies, etc. all the usual suspects. but it is no way..not even close to a vitamix. i used a friends, and it is a game changer. sauces are noticably smoother..by a huge margin. made me hate my crappy blender.  i cant wait for it to break. and if my wife stays on the path..it should break soon. that lady is like the bermuda triangle for blenders.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 29, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Cleary the people that have chimed into this thread haven't used a BT so their recommendations have to be taken for what they are. The BT doesn't come with a plunger cause it doesn't need one. You've seen BT blenders in use at hundreds of juice bars across the globe, none of the bartenders are futzing with black dildo, cause the machine doesn't need one. Its because the BT uses a novel blade and jar configuration. The VM is powerful but the jar/blade hasn't been updated since blenders were invented.
> 
> I'm not saying that I don't get frozen cavitation once in a while. I just shut the machine off and use a rubber spatula to push the food back down and add more liquid. A plunger isn't going to stop frozen cavitation either.
> 
> ...



Juice bars don't need the plunger, there's enough liquid in the product to move things along. If you're processing thicker denser materials, the plunger is highly beneficial, not essential but neither is a nice knife I guess. 

I will say this: If youre an Android fan, then blendtec is the blender for you! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qg1ckCkm8YI


----------



## Talim (Oct 29, 2015)

I actually think VMix has the better marketing that's why it's so popular kinda like KitchenAid mixers or Keurig coffee machines. I've used both and prefer the Blendtec. The blendtec uses much less space, cheaper, and more powerful than a comparable VMix. I guess if you're making nut butters all day then having a plunger would make sense but otherwise it's really a none issue. And they're both expensive and might be overkill for most homes but you'll never have to buy another machine for a long time so you could potentially save more money than buying a cheaper new machine every few years or in OP's case after 2 months.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 29, 2015)

As far as 'more than needed for home use' is concerned, I have to say we do more with our VitaMix then we did with our old Warings, etc. A VitaMix or BlendTec may well entice someone to try making some new things. Point of entry cost is definitely high, but like a Vacmaster, a couple years down the road you just plain enjoy using the thing and the purchase price is forgotten.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 29, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> As far as 'more than needed for home use' is concerned, I have to say we do more with our VitaMix then we did with our old Warings, etc. A VitaMix or BlendTec may well entice someone to try making some new things. Point of entry cost is definitely high, but like a Vacmaster, a couple years down the road you just plain enjoy using the thing and the purchase price is forgotten.



I agree. Whether it's either of the big names mentioned, having that kind of power really changes the possibilities for all kinds of projects in the kitchen. The first time I made a beet purée with a vitamix 6-7 years ago was a complete game changer for me. I'm sure the blendtec is also a quality product. I was just yanking Mucho's chain a little:angel2:


----------



## 77kath (Oct 30, 2015)

I agree, too. After my out of warranty Breville caught fire blending a banana smoothie, I bought a Vitamix. As I was making my first smoothie in the Vitamix I got a call from Breville promising to replace the burned up one. So kudos to them for great service, but in less than a week with Vitamix I have made seven smoothies, two soups, puréed beets and pesto. I'm hooked.


----------



## mlau (Oct 31, 2015)

I started with a used vitamix for $85 from ebay (the all metal jobbers).
I liked it enough to buy a refurb 5200 model for mom. It is smoother, quieter, and better behaved.

Only downside, it can get stuff really hot just with the blender.
Add ice, frozen stuff if you want your kale smoothies to be drinkable.


----------



## menzaremba (Oct 31, 2015)

I picked the Vitamix as well. I've been happy with it overall, but the overheat protection will kick in easily if you are doing something thick like hummus.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 31, 2015)

I've never had the OH protection come on but am using it on hi/max for super thick stuff (nut butters and smoothies that don't pour out of the container when you turn upside down) mostly which my understanding is when the cooling fan comes on (except the newest models which is always on?).


----------



## panda (Oct 31, 2015)

this http://waringcommercialproducts.com/catalog.php?pcID=84_95&products_id=296


----------

